# Looking for door knob and way to lock door



## papakevin (Dec 26, 2014)

This is an odd question, but I'm looking to match the older style doorknobs in a house we recently purchased and wondering where to start my search. 

The knobs appear to be Schlage brand. None of them have any locks (including the bathroom knobs) so I'm looking for either the same style with a lock incorporated or looking for a way to add a separate lock (a little more classy than your standard hook and eye bolt.)

I've attached a photo for easy reference. I don't even know what you'd call this type of fancy door knob to even search it, so any help is appreciated. Thanks. 


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1419611805.147367.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.charlestonhardwareco.com/agora.cgi
http://www.houseofantiquehardware.com/door-knob-sets

Companies like these might be able to help you out


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 26, 2014)

Why not send the photo you posted directly to Schlage?  Here is a contact phone number where you could work through the options:

Contact Schlage Customer Service at (888) 805-9837


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 27, 2014)

That looks familiar... what I think you have there is a schlage interior passage system with the old knob and plate attached to make it look old. The screws are philips and there is a hole for a key. That plate is for  a mortised lock in old school terms.
Basically  The new innards you have, were modified to fit with an old style knob.
However you can ask Schlage... they will sell you what they can.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2014)

Is it a new lock that looks old or is it an old mortise lock?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2014)

This might explain what you have
http://nwrenovation.com/home-care/old-knobs-for-new-doors/

You could use a dead bolt cylinder to line up with the key hole and modify the turn shaft with something that looks like a key on the inside with just a small round knob on the outside so it could be opened from outside.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2015)

Try this.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=3&_nkw=antique++bathroom+door+lock&_frs=1


----------

